# new and confused



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

I just found this site.  I am 35 and our problem is unexplained.  We went to a fertility clinic in April and had the first set of tests, bloods, scans, sperm count etc.  We got our results yesterday - Sperm count was perfect which was fantastic news, but I have raised FSH levels and have had previous problems with cysts and fibroids.  I have been having acupuncture for about a month and will probably continue to do this to see if helps my FSH levels.  Given that we have been married for 9 years and have not manged to conceive, the doctor has advised us to start IVF ASAP, this news has come as a bit of a shock to say the least and I'm finding it pretty hard to get my head around it all - there is so much information to take in!!  I have been advised that that I should start the short protocol IVF asap.  I'm not sure I understand the difference between the short protocol and the long protocol and why the short protocol would suit me better...........can any one help to explain this??

I have been asked to go back for further blood tests over the next couple of cycles to see what the FSH level is and if I get a result of under 11 or 12 they have suggested we get on with the treatment.

Thanks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there and welcome to the site i hope u find it of some use - it has been a fantastic help to me.

I think it does come as a shock to all of us when we are told we have to have IVF etc - but we are all here to support u and give u some advice.

Kate xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Jam8282

Welcome to FF!  Kate's right it is a nasty shock when we first hear we'll need IVF and it does feel a bit like you're stood at the bottom of a mountain looking up at where you have to climb!  Try not to worry, that feeling does start to ebb away as you become more familiar with the treatment.  You've made a good first step joining FF as you need support through this journey from people who understand how it feels!

Welcome!  Take Care and Good Luck

TTFN

Amanda x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ welcome to FF 

Sorry you are having problems hun....you have definately found the right place though, you'll get loads of support and a helping hand through it all here 

Have a look at this article and it may give you some insight into short and long protocol: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/ Hope it's some help to you 

There's also an IVF board you could have a look at but you are very welcome to introduce yourself around the boards too. Here's the link to the IVF one: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,3.0.html

Look forward to getting to know you and loads of luck with your bloods,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks so much for the words of support - I think its going to take a few days for this news to sink in.  We haven't told anyone yet so its good to know you guys are out there!! 

I will definitely check out the IVF board an thanks for sending the link with the info about the long and short protocols.

Jane x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Jam
Just popped on to say welcome to FF honey  I know how daunting it is when you are told that IVF has to be the way to go for you!
Anyway, you will find all the support, advice and understanding you need on here!
Wishing you the best of luck - let us know what happens when you go for your initial consultation!
Take care
Love
Tracy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Tracy

The initial consultation was on Friday, which is when we were advised to start IVF.  The consultant wants me to have my FSH levels checked over the next three cycles and if I get a good result on any of these he thinks we should start the treatment straight away. We are at a private clinic, so the good news is that we won't have to wait too long.

We are going back to our GP tomorrow to discuss the results of our tests as my hubby is not convinced that IVF is our only hope.  He asked the consultant about IUI, but he thought this would be a waste of time..............don't really understand why though! Hubby also thinks we should get a second opinion before rushing into IVF, but I'm not sure as I don't want to waste more time.  I guess we'll speak to the GP and see what he thinks, its all very confusing and hard to get your head around.  I think I'm in shock as I so wasn't expecting to be told that we need IVF and we should get moving ASAP.

I'm so glad I found this site - I have already spent hours reading through all the posts and have found it to be very helpful.  Its comforting to know that there are so many people out there going through the same thing.

Jane x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Jane

I can understand why your dh is wanting a second opinion, it's hard to accept that you're going to need such radical and invasive procedures in order to have a baby (especially when everyone else in the world seems to be able to conceive at the drop of a hat!).  All I would ask is that you consider what you will do with the information if you do seek a second opinion?  If they do give you conflicting advice who will you believe?  Will you then go for a third opinion?  This whole process is disturbing enough and much of the time it's very subjective in the way different clinics and consultants decide to treat you, that doesn't necessarily mean that any of them are wrong (or right for that matter) just that they have different view points on what action to take..  

Our circumstances are completely different to yours but I know when I had my FSH levels checked our consultant told us if they were elevated she would be recommending we move directly to Private tx to start immediately as time is of the essence - your FSH levels indicate your ovarian reserves, the higher the figure the lower the reserves as I understand it?!  

I hope you get the reassurance you need from your GP, Good Luck to you both

Amanda x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Amanda

I tend to agree with you about seeking a second opinion. My main worry was getting conflicting advice and then you have a major dilemma as to who to believe, plus the time wasted in waiting to see someone new.  We have a fantastic GP who is extremely supportive and knows us both very well so I really think we will see what he thinks before making any decisions.

MY FSH was raised (11.3) which is why the consultant has suggested we start asap - he doesn't think we can afford to wait.  Our clinic wont treat us with a result of higher than 12 and as I am already 11.3 this is pretty scary and another reason why I don't think we should waste any further time waiting to see another clinic for a second opinion.  We are at a private clinic and already had to wait ages to see the consultant.

I am now researching everything to try and find ways of bringing the levels down.  I have started acupuncture already and am hoping this will help.

good luck to you too!
Jane x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jane

Hi, I think when it comes down to it, you just have to follow your instincts and do what you think is right.. I think your dh is just searching for a better answer which is understandable but to be honest I dont think he needs to be concerned that the clinic would give you dudd advice because they're regulated very closely so they can't just go around recommending IVF willy-nilly if its not needed!

Good Luck with your GP's appt.

Amanda x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just phoned my clinic as af started this morning and I need to get my bloods done tomorrow to check the FSH levels.  How scary........I was told that the consultant has actually written me up to start treatment NOW and the nurse said I can start the IVF this cycle!!  Was not expecting this at all and thought it would be at least two to three months before things got moving!!

We only got the news that we would need IVF on Friday and now I am told that I can start the treatment on Wednesday - this has given me less than a week to let the news sink in.

I have had a good chat with the nurse and I really don't think I am ready to start this cycle, I haven't even got my head around any of this yet or told my parents and I really want to get myself as healthy as possible before we start, just so I can give myself the best chance of it working.

My head is spinning and I feel sick, this is all moving too fast and its very scary.  This time last week I didn't even know we would need IVF and now I'm being asked if I want to start it in two days time - how can you make a decision like this when you have only just been given the diagnosis

I really think I ought to wait at least until next cycle before starting the treatment as I am so stressed out with all of this.  Sorry if this sounds like I'm ranting.

Jane xx


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Jane

welcome to FF, it is a lot to get your head around i agree i'm still trying too and i'm into cycle 4 i try not to think about it too much as i'd end up a jibbering wreck.

Your the only person that can make the decision as you've got to go through it all and it is a rollercoster. I personally think your right in wanting to get yourself fit and healthy and in the best possible frame of mind.

Keep positive it does help you through tx sending you lots of    .

take care
love Maria xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Maria

thanks for your reply.  I think I will wait until the next cycle before I get going - you are right, I need to be in the best possible frame of mind and try to stay positive in order to give the IVF the best chance.

It looks as though you have been on this rollercoaster for a long time and was sorry to read what you have already been through. I wish you lots of luck 

Jane xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jane  
Wow what a rollercoaster your traveling on!

No wonder your heads 

If your Clinic are happy for you to wait a cycle or 2 then do - you know best.

Sending you lots of    vibes while you deal with this

~Dizzi~


Ps I will be hosting live Chat tommorow morning and afternoon If your able to come and say Hi http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59512.0.html


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow Jane, what a torrid time you're having!  

Your emotional well being is equally as important as your physical and if you dont feel that you are ready to cope with it this cycle then it's right to put it off til next time.   Infertility is very very stressful and it took us a good few weeks for the news that we needed ICSI to sink in and so I can fully understand why you feel unable to cope with starting it straight away.

Take care whatever you decide to do..

Amanda x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks ladies!

Am feeling a little better tonight.  Had acupuncture after work and spoke to my therapist about the treatment plan and the FSH level - he feels pretty confident that he can help to bring it down.  Also have told my parents and although they were upset on hearing the news they have been very supportive.  off to the clinic in the morning to get the next FSH bloods done - fingers crossed for a better result this time!!!

DH and I are going away at the weekend for a few days - to try and give us a little thinking space, which is good.

Thanks again for all of your support - this site is AMAZING - I am so glad that I found you guys!!!

love
Jane x


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Jane

Glad you sound more positive a weekend away with DH will be great time to relax.

take care sending lots of  
love Maria xx


----------

